# GRAY muzzle



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

my gsd is a female , 23 months old black/red , 90lbs very happy healthy but her mustache is gray? Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's not a problem  just her coloring/pigment. Some shepherds grey very early, some even at a year or around there.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne just turned two and is already starting to get gray on her chin. Didn't think it would happen so soon...but some dogs, as with some people, just start graying early!  I always tease my husband that I'm the trophy wife, because he started going gray in his early 30's and I don't have one gray hair yet (late 40's) and we are only 1 1/2 years apart! LOL


----------



## Kdrees (Nov 25, 2012)

My guy went gray very early on too - probably by 18 months or so. Now at 3, he is totally gray on one side of his muzzle only - and just that side - the other side is normal! He has one very gray long whisker that we keep teasing him that we are going to have to pluck 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaraWildes (Sep 2, 2010)

Rex started going gray around four and now he's frosted all over his face. His whiskers are white on one side and black on the other.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy started turning grey around 18 months. Lucky on the other hand was at least nine befor he started.He still is mostly dark.


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok thank you, i feel better! I think it makes her look wise!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Another reason why I am really starting to love whites!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kiya said:


> Another reason why I am really starting to love whites!


better watch that! the white dogs will suddenly start "blackening" around where they should be greying just to throw you off!!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> better watch that! the white dogs will suddenly *start "blackening" around where they should be greying* just to throw you off!!!


Oh how I wish I had that capability!!


----------

